# Any raw food ok?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Pork chops with the bone?

Ground beef, turkey, pork?

Sharper steak bones like from T-bone steak types of meat?

Poultry feet? Beaks?

Beef ribs with the bone?

Raw eggs? Shell or no shell? Chicken or other?

Could I whack a cornish hen in half and give it to her?

Also, carving pumpkins this weekend got me to thinking, can she have the pumpkin insides? Seeds or no seeds? I know canned pumpkin can be used for tummy upsets, but I never thought about giving her the pieces we are cutting off to make JackOLantern eyes and such.

I am only giving her raw as an addition/supplement to her kibble 3-4 times per week because I am liking how much cleaner her teeth are and there is a HUGE difference in her coat already that I have noticed in the month or so that I have been doing this. I would like to branch out from the normal chicken, beef and livers and be able to just buy an extra cut of whatever we are going to have that night to hand her. So far nothing seems to have upset her tummy or bothered her at all (I was concerned at first cuz the Dobie we had would get stomach problems if she so much as ate a blade of grass or accidentally got a cheeto off the floor before we could pick it up).


Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayPork chops with the bone?


 Yes



> Quote:Ground beef, turkey, pork?


 Yes



> Quote:Sharper steak bones like from T-bone steak types of meat?


 I would probably pass because some of my guys dont chew and there are less sharp items out there 



> Quoteoultry feet? Beaks?


 Feet yes but the beaks I am not sure



> Quote:Beef ribs with the bone?


 Yes but some might be too hard



> Quote:Raw eggs? Shell or no shell? Chicken or other?


 yes, with shell or without, yes and yes



> Quote:Could I whack a cornish hen in half and give it to her?


Absolutely


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Tripe?


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayTripe?


unbleached is good.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is ok or not, but Riddick wolfed down a whole pack of 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts the other night, (behind my back ofcourse)...and he did not puke, nor did he have diareah, I actually think it did him some good too! But like I said I am not sure if that was ok for him or not!


----------



## GPDK9 (Oct 26, 2008)

yummy, today my dogs are having raw liver.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MandalayPork chops with the bone?
> ...


*<span style="color: #FF0000">Why are pork chop bones OK but steak bones aren't? I have gotten a LOT ot pork chops with VERY sharp pointy bones that are just as sharp as steak bones.

(Not trying to start any arguements or anything. I am HONESTLY wondering what the difference is.







)</span>*


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I've fed steaks with bones, because I was given a bunch of super old meat from someones freezer that included huge T bones and such. I just watched them and took the bones at the end, in fact Logan was NOT wanting to drop it and I had to pinch his mouth open. Gonna have to work on the drop it command...


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD *<span style="color: #FF0000">Why are pork chop bones OK but steak bones aren't? I have gotten a LOT ot pork chops with VERY sharp pointy bones that are just as sharp as steak bones.
> 
> (Not trying to start any arguements or anything. I am HONESTLY wondering what the difference is.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing. I have pork chops thawing at home for dinner tonight and I was thinking about how sharp the bones are. I was going to cut them off the bone and let Mandi chew on it for a bit while I am cooking them for the rest of us.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Pork bones are (generally) a bit softer than beef. However, the only pork bones I give Risa are ribs (and I have given neck). The other bones are just too hard for her to consume. Granted, she is a 40-lb mutt, not a GSD. Any type of beef bone is too hard for her to eat but I know GSDs who can eat beef ribs without issue. It's about knowing your dog. Bones that are too hard can chip/crack teeth. I would avoid any type of weight-bearing bone from a mammal (beef legs, pork hocks, etc.).


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I avoid bone that has been saw-cut and has a sharp edge. If I can smash the edge of it with the backside of my meat cleaver and get rid of that razor-sharp edge, I'm less worried, but those sharp edges that we find on t-bones or even the sharp edge on recreation bones are worrisome. If I can't crunch it down manually, it doesn't go near my kids. 


Also, it does depend on the dog. Camper is a gnawer. He's a big guy, but he'll work on one beef rib for an hour. First, he pulls off the meat, then the tendons, then he crunches down and sucks out the marrow. My pup thinks there's a race to inhale as much food as possible as fast as possible. So while a sharp edge would be crushed by Camper before he consumed it, my pup would almost certainly swallow as big of pieces as she could. No sharp edges for her at all.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> Also, carving pumpkins this weekend got me to thinking, can she have the pumpkin insides? Seeds or no seeds? I know canned pumpkin can be used for tummy upsets, but I never thought about giving her the pieces we are cutting off to make JackOLantern eyes and such.


Let her carve her own! Onyx thought a blue one was her dinner last fall and constantly chewed on it, but never really ate much~Kacie didn't like it at all! I don't see that it would hurt if your dog ate any.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would skip the stringy stuff with the seeds as it has a ton of fiber and a lot of dogs just can't handle that much fiber. The rest of the pumpkin is fine.


----------

